# New barrel needed?



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

So I have a winchester model 120. It has a 22 inch barrel with screw in winchoke. It has been my main gun for hunting squirrels. But. I took a look into the barrel from the bore end while cleaning it and it had the choke it. I saw something unsettling. The choke seemed to be canted or something, because it wasnt quite straight. It seems like the choke is bent or something down and to the left. 
Gun was shot 75 times without a choke, as when I did it, I had no idea that a gun that had screw in chokes was not to be fired without one.
performance has definitely been affected. Anything past 15 yards that I shot with it needed more than one shot to be killed. The bodies showed that very little shot even hit the animals. And at 30 yards, a shot on a target approximately the size of a paper plate was practically untouched. So once I found this out, I quit taking it hunting until I found out what I need to do about it. I considered getting another choke but haven't gone that route yet. Anyone have any suggestions? I searches up a few options. And found a barrel thats 28 inches with a screw in choke for 85 bucks. The other was a rechoke with briley thinwall chokes. Thats a decent option except the chokes cost 50 bucks each.


----------



## joebertin (Mar 26, 2010)

You might want to check that the chock is "completely" screwed in.

Check the choke as it is for seating depth, determine if any of the choke is extended beyond the end of the barrel.

Remove the choke, and clean the choke threads in the barrel with a brush and some brake cleaner. Be certain that all the crud from shooting without the choke is gone. Clean the choke threads the same way.

Lightly oil the choke and barrel threads and screw the choke completely in. If you feel "any" grit while screwing the choke in, remove the choke and re-clean the choke and barrel threads. Repeat the cleaning until you can screw the choke in without feeling any grin, and the choke bottoms out in the threads.

If the choke seats more deeply than it did before the cleaning, you may have solved your problem.


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

Jonny, First off you need to know what constriction the choke you have in it is? Do you have more choke tubes for it? Sounds like it may have a IC or Skeet choke installed. Also about shooting it without the tubes installed, Have shot thousands of rounds across threads while shooting competitive sporting clays and shot thru some very expensive guns, lead will not hurt them but don't do it with steel. Ok back to your problem, the length of the barrel will make no difference in the patterning so work with what you have. When you look at the choke it will either be machined groves 1 - 2 - 3 notches or laser printed on the outside wall of the choke telling you what it is. If it's a full choke you should fill that paper plate at 30 yds. with holes. Also when patterning you should use a larger paper or cardboard with a bullseye of some sort to aim at "from a rest" so you see where the point of impact is. Clean the threads like Joe mentioned and start from there, but dirty screw-ins should not produce what your seeing. My bet it's an open choke that's installed.


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

Popspastime said:


> Jonny, First off you need to know what constriction the choke you have in it is? Do you have more choke tubes for it? Sounds like it may have a IC or Skeet choke installed. Also about shooting it without the tubes installed, Have shot thousands of rounds across threads while shooting competitive sporting clays and shot thru some very expensive guns, lead will not hurt them but don't do it with steel. Ok back to your problem, the length of the barrel will make no difference in the patterning so work with what you have. When you look at the choke it will either be machined groves 1 - 2 - 3 notches or laser printed on the outside wall of the choke telling you what it is. If it's a full choke you should fill that paper plate at 30 yds. with holes. Also when patterning you should use a larger paper or cardboard with a bullseye of some sort to aim at "from a rest" so you see where the point of impact is. Clean the threads like Joe mentioned and start from there, but dirty screw-ins should not produce what your seeing. My bet it's an open choke that's installed.


Its a modified choke. Should have mentioned thaf before.


----------



## OrangeMilk (Oct 13, 2012)

I would buy the 28" barrel, you will et a lot more range out of that than the 22". Tighter patterns a longer distances. Every Shotgun I own is a 28" and I then prefer extended chokes on top of that. But that is all just my preference.

22" barrels are Turkey barrels.

Be very careful when removing that choke, if it is in there misthreaded you could ruin the threads removing it. They are very thin. If it is in there cockeyed your aim will certainly be off.


----------



## papaperch (Apr 12, 2004)

Longer barrel does not extend range. The amount of choke does. A longer barrel does extend your sighting plane. Example the extreme range of any shotgun is 60 yards with a full choke regardless of length of barrel. A 22 inch barrel will pattern the same as a 30 inch barrel. Also effectiveness of load at any given distance is heavily dependent on size of shot in any given load. Bigger shot allows for longer killing range but can lack in density for clean kill. Smaller size shot in load can have better density but lack the energy for clean kill. 

In rifles longer barrel sometimes will extend range some if it permits entire powder charge to be burned.
It all depends on caliber , bullet weight etc etc.

With a modified choke tube installed in your shot gun. Pattern your shot gun at 30-40 yds. Do this on a large piece of paper with a 1 inch dot centrally located. If approximate center of pattern is off by more than a few inches I would suspect the barrel itself is bent. Something that is easier to happen then what most people think.

At todays prices of good gunsmithing it would probably be cheaper just to get different barrel for your gun. Not that good gunsmiths aren't worth it. They are. But in this instance it just doesn't make sense.


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

I cleaned the threads again and the choke still doesnt line up straight. Its a extended choke with serrations to be removed by hand. It is not flush fit.
It is a very light and handy youth shotgun that fits me better than most guns because im short for a guy. It measures about 40 inches or so. So I do prefer the barrel I have on there now, but not if it doesnt pattern right and is wounding game. 
Im considering that extra barrel option but im going to see if I really need to go that far before I do that.


----------



## Fishingisfun (Jul 19, 2012)

With your choke tube in the barrel your seeing the tube miss aligned that would explain your issues. I'm guessing that It has either been cross threaded or the wrong tube has been installed. Try to find someone with the same make and gauge shotgun as yours and carefully try their choke tube in your gun or your choke in their barrel to see if it seats properly. Don't force anything if the tube does not go in with two finger pressure it is not correct. If you have no luck I would see if a gun smith could take a look for you and give you an opinion and estimate to correct the choke alingment. Good luck.


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

Fishingisfun said:


> With your choke tube in the barrel your seeing the tube miss aligned that would explain your issues. I'm guessing that It has either been cross threaded or the wrong tube has been installed. Try to find someone with the same make and gauge shotgun as yours and carefully try their choke tube in your gun or your choke in their barrel to see if it seats properly. Don't force anything if the tube does not go in with two finger pressure it is not correct. If you have no luck I would see if a gun smith could take a look for you and give you an opinion and estimate to correct the choke alingment. Good luck.


Oh. Okay. It could be that too. I might try to find one. I dont know where to look around akron though. I know of a place in Massillon or canal fulton that specializes in shotguns but I dont know if they have a smith there. Anyone have a place?


----------

